# Killzone Ground Blind Review



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

great blind but i did find that leaving in out in the sun turned ths camo alittle orange but i don't have the zero detect either


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

I have had several do that, and bleach out, with prolonged use in direct sunlight. Not sure theres a way around that. How do these do with rain and water? I was tempted to spray it down with a tent type water repellant but opted to leave it as is. Seems tight and secure though.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

any new information on this blind. looks to be a nice blind for the money. can you take a picture of the velcro part of the windows?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedgoat said:


> any new information on this blind. looks to be a nice blind for the money. can you take a picture of the velcro part of the windows?


 I will in a couple of days.. the main windows don't use velcro, just 3 pegs that fit into elastic loops(both the mesh and the 'shade'). I like this because it's silent. The vertical windows (a bit more conducive to bow shooting) are sort of 'in the corners' of the blind and those are the ones that use velcro to secure the mesh, though the actual 'shade' is using the same peg and loops to secure it, so if you don't mind 'shooting through the mesh', you don't have to deal with the velcro.

I should be hunting out of mine this weekend at least for a while, I'll get you some pics... :darkbeer:

Mine is only about a month old and so far, I love it.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of mine as I set it up a couple of weeks ago... was a bit late Saturday morning getting to it (the sky was just barely breaking light in the morning) and it was covered up in deer.. :chortle: :chortle: This time I'm gonna be in reaaaal early.. :nod: :heh: It's not the zero detect camo, just a fall pattern, which will be perfect in these green woods in a couple of weeks as the leaves turn and fall.. :thumb: (also a Turret XL)


----------



## HOYTdoeSLAYER (Oct 5, 2010)

I got one of these in the summer time and I absolutely love it. Got mine from them on ebay for 99.99 with free shipping. Well because it was so cheap I didn't expect anything nice and boy was I wrong. These things have SOOOOOO MUCH room in them and are better to film out of than the 3 bone collector blinds I have. I just bought 3 more of them and can't wait for them to get here. Just an absolutely great product. I did however have problems with the seats. I bought 2 of their seats and both of them broke on me in about a week and that sucks because they are so comfortable


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks for the info. 
I think i am going to order one in zero detect camo. It will blend well in this area.
IGLUIT4U,Its strange to see green leaves on trees. Around here the trees are naked or close to it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedgoat said:


> thanks for the info.
> I think i am going to order one in zero detect camo. It will blend well in this area.
> IGLUIT4U,Its strange to see green leaves on trees. Around here the trees are naked or close to it.


 Well, it's just turned fall and the leaves ain't started to catch up yet.. :lol: Sure hope they do soon, can't see squat in the woods right now.. :chortle: :chortle:

Ok, a few pics from inside the blind, where I sat Friday morning long enough to take a buck and a doe (about an hour) :lol:

The main windows as I call em are the horizontal ones in the middle of the walls, the 'bow windows' as I call em are the vertical ones on the sides of each main window.. the bow windows have removeable/replaceable mesh secured with Velcro.. the main windows don't use Velcro to hold them in place, but rather the elastic loops and pegs, which is dead silent.. :thumb:


----------



## jaysoncalhoun (May 14, 2008)

I have the 360 and it seems to have done okay so far...I have numerous pics of deer in front of it in braid daylight. I do not like the window system. It is not very quiet/stealthy for easily opening and closing the windows, but other than that it seems to be pretty legit.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

i just got my turret 360 in zero detect camo. I like the camo pattern and the window system. It is easy to set up. PLan on using it next weekend. For $100 or less, I dont think any other blind can even come close to competing with this blind. I have several double bull blinds and I would rather buy 3 of these instead of another double bull.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

I also recently got a Turret XL in Zero Detect, and I like just about every thing about it. I like the mostly silent window attachments, the quality of the fabric, and the overall roominess. I also like the roof hatch, which allows you to open it just a bit to help internal ventilation, without creating a back-lit sillhouette. I also looked at several bargain hub style blinds on Sportsmans Guide, but didn't like the window opening design common to all of them. I think for the money, the Killzone Turret XL is tough to beat!

cricman


----------



## xtreamebowhnter (Aug 31, 2011)

just got mine today...and i tell ya im very impressed....why pay top $ for a blind that your only paying for the name when this is just as good or not better.set up was easy,i sprayed the inside with sent killer...the next thing to do is the outside with water proofer...i got some but it says do not use on vinyl...not sure if its got that in the material or not...help guys?


----------



## longnkrnch (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I have read the comments and looked at the photos and I must say I will have to pass. The large windows although can be opened and closed silently, don't look like you can just partially open them, say halfway from top to bottom. Also, It looks like the small slit windows are exclusively held in place with velcro. I don't think velcro has a place in a hunting blind, or any hunting equipment for that matter. It is just too darn noisy. I like to slip into my blind and open windows without making a sound, and velcro would be heard for 200yrds on a quiet morning. Nothing like alerting every deer for 200yrds that something is not right. The blind looks good, and I hear its pretty good in the rain, AND, I do like the zero detect camo pattern, but I want what I want, and I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Then you need to check out the 360 model, it has different windows, basically a long cover window that wraps all the way around the inside of the blind and just slips down, no velcro. The skeeter netting on the 360 is zippered, as I recall (didn't use it much last season, used the Turret) I have one of them and one of the Turret XL's, that's what the pics that show the windows are from. I have no problem with the windows on the Turret, I setup the blind the way I want it and leave the needed windows opened all the time. I choose which ones have the skeeter netting in place and which ones don't when I setup the blind. It stays that way until I relocate it, normally it stays setup for a month or so. I'll try to get some pics of the 360 blind windows... you'd like them and honestly, for $100, you ain't gonna get a better blind.. :wink:


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll add that I have two of their blinds. I cannot think of one thing that I could say that is bad about them! Price is great and the durability is awesome too! I have had mine for two years and they are holding up nicely! I do, however, take them down after our deer season has ended and I put them back out towards the end of July.


----------



## NickUSN (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got my Turret XL today. I am rather impressed. It was easy to set up and throw back into the bag. Really can't complain at all and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## bpkey1580 (Oct 3, 2011)

For those that have used the Turret XL...do you shoot through the mesh? 

On other blinds I have used, I shoot through the mesh and have found that if the mesh is tight it doesn't change my arrow flight. If the mesh is loose, it will drop my arrow about 2 inches. On the Turret, can you shoot through the mesh and is it tight?


----------

